# Weightwatchers- pro points



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

HiI have doing weightwatchers for the first time this year. I have been showing a consistent weight loss using the pro points system. 

Week 2 Loss 1 1/2 lb
Week 3 Loss 2 1/2 lb
Week 4 Loss 1 lb
Week 5 Loss 2 1/2 lb.... got my 5% weight loss and my 7. Hurrah
Week 6 Loss 1 lb
Week 7 Loss 1lb
Week 8 Loss 1 1/2 lb


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Armi

Congratulations on your fantastic weight loss!

We have a Belly Club for members who are trying to lose weight - if you go to "profile", "account settings", under "modify profile" you will find "group membership", you should be able to join from there.  Let me know if you have any problems.  

Good luck!

Sue


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh didn't know there was a group on this site! Request gone in ! x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Week 2 Loss 1 1/2 lb
Week 3 Loss 2 1/2 lb
Week 4 Loss 1 lb
Week 5 Loss 2 1/2 lb.... got my 5% weight loss and my 7. Hurrah
Week 6 Loss 1 lb
Week 7 Loss 1lb
Week 8 Loss 1 1/2 lb
Week 9 Loss 0
Week 10 2lb

WOO HOO.

[/quote]


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well Done I've been doing pro points too and I've lost a stone so far.  It's good isn't it?   Not sure what impact Easter and going away for 5 days will have but I'll try to use the iphone app for tracking my points as good as I can.

Well Done!

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I started it last week and have so far put on 3 lbs   . It seems good - usually I'd have put on loads more than that when on a diet  

But please don't let that put you off propoints  . One I lost a whole 2lbs - over a 12 month period   . I'm not a natural at this kind of thing


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

LLot said:


> I started it last week and have so far put on 3 lbs   . It seems good - usually I'd have put on loads more than that when on a diet
> 
> But please don't let that put you off propoints  . One I lost a whole 2lbs - over a 12 month period   . I'm not a natural at this kind of thing


What are you like!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

LLot said:


> I started it last week and have so far put on 3 lbs   . It seems good - usually I'd have put on loads more than that when on a diet
> 
> But please don't let that put you off propoints  . One I lost a whole 2lbs - over a 12 month period   . I'm not a natural at this kind of thing
> 
> What Amanda said. (( shakes head))Giggles.


----------

